# 2k for the cutiest puppy ever! (Murphy)



## Paulfromitaly

*Thank you very much Miss K, your help and your kindness are really appreciated*


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Complimenti,*
*Murphy!*​ 
Sei sempre gentile, chiara, e simpatica. Ti apprezziamo moltissimo! 

Elisabetta


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Bravissima e sempre gentile!_

Grazie e complimenti!


Gianna


----------



## Jana337

*Komplimenti!

Brava. 
*​


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations!!


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Murphy - nice to see your posts
Siberia


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Murphy I always enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Murphy

Thank you all so much!!  I've only just seen this


----------



## quietdandelion

*Congratulations, Murphy.*

_Keep them coming! Don't stop!_

_I adore your avartar as well as your posts._

_Wish you happy forever._


_QD_


----------



## housecameron

Complimenti alla cucciola Murphy!
Sempre gentilissima e simpatica


----------

